# DIY gaff, billy-club



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

In my quest to use ever more home made gear, I present my latest offering - a floating gaff and billy-club. The club is weighted with lead shot inside, yet still floats. I reckon it has enough oomph to drop a full-grown person, should the need arise, so it should be OK on estuary sized fish. The gaff is made from an off-cut of kitchen bench, araldite and a s/s marlin hook.
Whaddayall think?
Peter.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Very innovative mate. Home made is good.  8)


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice one there i like the gaff idea dont think the misses wil be to impressed if i took a bit of the kitchen bench away :shock: might have to look around in the garage for a bit of timber and make me self up one

cheers mik


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2006)

I knew a bloke that did a lot of fishing for black fish & had a similar billy club that he called his ****** frigger - (why exactly he needed it for black fish is beyond me) I like the gaff - keep wittling away at that bench
Peter


----------

